

Tighter host OS integration for web apps [5:59] - ndesaulniers
https://vreplay.mozilla.com/replay/showRecordingExternal.html?key=NEmBR7joi0fUu21

======
ndesaulniers
This is from a weekly public meeting we have every week 12:30 pm pacific every
Friday at Mozilla. All are welcome to attend.

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Apps/ShowAndTells](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Apps/ShowAndTells)

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Apps/ShowAndTells/Recordings](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Apps/ShowAndTells/Recordings)

